#  Schulmedizin >   Nebenwirkung Oxycodon >

## Oliver70

Hallo zusammen,  
 ich habe wegen Einnahme von Oxycodon gegen Morbus Bechterew Beschwerden noch eine Frage: 
 Als Nebenwirkung habe ich in letzter Zeit Probleme mit "trockenen" Augen ich muss
 morgen und abends jeweils künstlich befeuchten, ist jetzt keine "schwere" Nebenwirkung.
 Die Linderung ist sehr gut, kann soweit auf NSAR verzichten. Ist das  mit den Augen eigentlich bei allen Opiaten so? Hatte in den  Beipackzettel von Morphin MST geschaut da stand nichts von Störung bei  Tränenbildung.  
 Kann mir da jemand einen Tip geben ob man ein Opiodwechsel machen kann oder liegt
 das eventuell daran das ich ein Generika bekomme?, also nicht das Oxygesic das ist ja
 das Orginal. Im Beipackzettel vom meinem Präparat steht als Seltene Nebenwirkung tatsächlich Störung der Tränenbildung.    
 Vielen Dank und Grüße
 Oliver

----------


## josie

Hallo Oliver!
Trockene Augen können viele Ursachen habe, ich selber bin auch davon betroffen und es kann auch mit der rheum. Grunderkrankung zusammenhängen. 
Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob Du mit dem Oxycodon gut eingestellt bist, falls ja, würde ich mir das gut überlegen, zu wechseln, es könnte durchaus sein, daß das nä Mittel eben andere Nebenwirkungen hat, die vielleicht noch eingreifender sind   

> oder liegt das eventuell daran das ich ein Generika bekomme?,**

 da steckt man nie drin, weil der Wirkstoff ja der gleiche ist, könnte es nur mit den Zusatzstoffen zusammenhängen und das sind schon viele "wenns und aber". 
Wechseln kann man grundsätzlich immer, aber im voraus weiß man nie, ob bzw welche Nebenwirkungen dann dabei sind und vorallem wie stark diesen dann dich belasten

----------


## Oliver70

Hi Josie, 
hoffe Du hattest ein schönes Wochenende. Bei dem Wetter kann man zur Zeit ja nicht klagen. Ich wollte Dich nochmal fragen wenn ich darf wie lange bekommst Du schon das Pflaster und musste die Dosis zwischendurch erhöht werden? Du hattest da recht wenn ich gut mit dem Oxy zurecht komme lieber nicht wechseln da dieses Opiat und das Subutex die wenigstens Nebenwirkungen verursachen sollen. 
Viele Grüße und eine schöne Woche
Oliver

----------


## josie

Hallo Oliver!
Anfangs wurde das Medikament eingeschlichen, also mit der niedrigsten Dosis begonnen und dann langsam erhöht, jetzt habe ich die Stärke schon über 10J.

----------

